# Tarkett Fiberfloor



## PrecisionFloors

http://www.tarkettna.com/Portals/0/Containers/tarkett/Technical%20Resource%20Downloads/Tarkett%20FiberFloor%20Installation%20Manual%20English.pdf

Page 14


----------



## Mike Costello

30 years? No. But there isnt much out there thats gonna look good in 30 years.


I can say I full spread abot 300 yds of it in a Vetrinary office and its holding up well.

The top grade stuff actually has a commercial warranty


----------



## Mike Costello

IHI said:


> Freind of mine installed Tarkett in his kitchen of his brand new home he built last year, did'nt last 8 months and it started to buckle and pop at the seams. Luckily after months of back and forth with the manufacturer, sales reps, warranty reps coming over they paid to replace the whole thing material and labor.
> 
> That same year i was doing a garage conversion into a living room and full bathroom...basically just walled off the 2 stall into a 1 stall. I made sure to follow manufacture instructions to the T since it was going on slab. Installed the VB on the floor, taped it up, and samething...bout 8 months later the floor was buckling and bubbling just as my buddies house did and sounds like what's being sescribed here.
> 
> Unbeknownst at the time, we had a few boxes left over, homie said i could have it. My office area in the basement needed a floor covering so i figured, here's a head start. Again, followed the same install instructions per directions for my office area and the hallway path i have over to the bathroom and weight room....less than a year went by and i started noticing the joints popping up. There aer a handful of places that are buckled and i honestly could give two craps about mine since i'll redo it later when we do our kitchen addition and continue our Dupont Real touch flooring from the LR into the kitchen for a smooth flow, i'll buy extra. (this stuff is the best laminate flooring durability wise i've ever seen and also the hardest and worst to install..3-12" blades with sparks flying off of them when cutting it) but our Dupont real touch looks as good and shiney now 3yrs later as the day we installed it. Not too often i take my boots off so i wanted something that could hold up to sand/dirt/mud (stuff the wife hates) plus 3 Rottweiler paws and claws...this stuff is almost buller proof IMO...just sucks to install it's soo tight to lock the joints. Took me 2 days to run my 15x17 LR and 4x20 hallway due to frustration and effort needed to put it together...but it was well worth it, i just know IF i do this for a customer...i'll make it cheaper for them to install REAL oak hardwood, so i dont have to mess with it :laughing:


Umm wrong product here


----------



## rusty baker

We don't see Fiberfloor around here. I thought it was the same as IVC. I was wrong. There are many differences in installation.


----------



## development

Answer to the question: Yes, HVAC was up and running for some time before fiberfloor was laid.

Thanks for all you insight on this.:thumbsup:


----------



## development

Hey IHI:
Was the problems you and friend experienced with the Tarkett Fiberfloor?


----------



## PrecisionFloors

development said:


> Answer to the question: Yes, HVAC was up and running for some time before fiberfloor was laid.
> 
> Thanks for all you insight on this.:thumbsup:





PrecisionFloors said:


> Yep, the biggest being improper installation. The wrinkling you are experiencing is because it is tight somewhere, something heavy was dragged across it, wrong adhesive, moldings nailed through the floor instead of base, or it was not acclimated prior to installation (which can cause the tightness). It is pretty simple to troubleshoot really.
> 
> *Was it acclimated?
> *
> Was HVAC up and running 48hrs prior to install and continued afterward?


How about an answer to that one?

The product IHI is talking about is not the same....unless Fiberfloor comes in boxes....which I know it doesn't.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

rusty baker said:


> We don't see Fiberfloor around here. I thought it was the same as IVC. I was wrong. There are many differences in installation.


The thing is, Rusty, is they are the same product, made at the same mill as far as I know (Balta) just a different print in the backing. Yet they have different installation instructions :whistling

So which one is correct? You've been in this long enough to realize the mills are some of the shadiest s.o.b.s in the business, right?:shifty:

Here's my take on it. 

I won't install anything over a 6x5 without full spreading it with pressure sensitive adhesive. I know going in, odds are, any warranty claim is just an exercise in futility. I treat it just like any other sheet vinyl and prep accordingly. The BS they put out about it not needing any prep and you can loose lay it but glue the seams is just that...absolute .

Install it over Halex/Multiply with the correct adhesive and it performs beautifully. Get caught up in their marketing and install it the way they say it _can_ be done and you are asking for a call back, period.


----------



## development

*Tarkett fiberfloor*

Yes, HVAC was up and running more than 48 hours before installation and continued after install.


----------



## development

my bad...
Yes, it was acclimated.


----------



## IHI

PrecisionFloors said:


> How about an answer to that one?
> 
> The product IHI is talking about is not the same....unless Fiberfloor comes in boxes....which I know it doesn't.


No, i thought they only made one brand of junk...a bad assumption on my part since know i know they have expanded


----------



## Zetti

Fiber floor is Fantastic to work with, had no problems at all, just what you hear in a blue moon that when people install it they just cut it too tight. you just got to leave yourself 1/8 of gab enough for the baseboards to cover it cause it will move a lil cause its been rolled up. and we got tons and tons of it, we cant get enough of it :thumbup:


----------



## jabcont

*Hard*



development said:


> We installed on a wood subfloor and of course installed according to the manufacturer recommendation at that time.
> 
> We have had several locations where this is an issue.


Same here. it's hard to work with and the customer doesn't like it.


----------



## nuwest

Here we install lots of Fibre Floor and love it. With full spread glue down install and proper prep it goes down like a dream... also handy to have a heat gun close by...


----------



## topever

*floating vinyl*

123


----------

